# Spring Classics 2016 discussion & commentary ***SPOILERS***



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

Coverage of the Omloop has just started on the Bike Channel. By my reckoning, that means the season proper has started.

Katusha controlling the peloton at the moment. Group of about a dozen 3mins up the road. 95km to go.


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

Kristian House is in the break!


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Armitstead 35secs up, 5k to go


----------



## simo105 (27 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> Kristian House is in the break!


Nice to see one pro in the break


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

37secs, 4k to go.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Lizzy gets it.


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

And Lizzie A wins the women's race! Yay!

Sorry @Crackle - not reading before posting. Were you watching coverage somewhere? Hardly any news about it on the Bike Channel.


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

Benoot, GVA, Rowe & Sagan in a select chase group. Hotting up now. Benoot looks very strong.


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2016)

Rob Hatch on Bike channel commentary said he wasn't getting any info about the women's race so couldn't give updates.


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2016)

And it's all gone a bit crashy  Martin down from head of peloton, then Gilbert down in an incident that seems to have ended Hayman's race  and another's.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> And Lizzie A wins the women's race! Yay!
> 
> Sorry @Crackle - not reading before posting. Were you watching coverage somewhere? Hardly any news about it on the Bike Channel.


Just the ohn twitter feed. Haven't seen the full results yet.


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Feb 2016)

Its live here in French

http://www.lequipe21.fr/direct/


----------



## rich p (27 Feb 2016)

Even the ads on Bike Channel look like a grainy home movie


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

After last year's debacle, good to see a new approach from EQS - instead of throwing the race away on the finishing line, this year they threw it away with 30km to go.


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

Maybe I spoke too soon - thought the gap looked unassailable but it's coming down very quickly.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Nail biting stuff. Gap holding again.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Good gawd, Van Avaermat won!


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

Blimey!

And chapeau to Gougeard for hanging in there to the finish.


----------



## Crackle (27 Feb 2016)

Here's a roundup of the womens race. Good ride from Nikki Harris in 21st in her road debut for Boels Dolman. Evie Richards was a DNF, one of many.

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/02/armi...-impressive-solo-win-at-omloop-het-nieuwblad/


----------



## mjr (27 Feb 2016)

smutchin said:


> Blimey!
> 
> And chapeau to Gougeard for hanging in there to the finish.


Well, almost. First to hit the wall when the revolutions came!

Anyone else hoping that Sagan would break the curse early and shut the commentators up for the next few months?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Feb 2016)

I missed the race coverage but my bet365 and Ladbroke account totals told me all I needed to know.


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> Anyone else hoping that Sagan would break the curse early and shut the commentators up for the next few months?



Nah - I backed GVA and Benoot in the predictor, so I wanted him to come third.

Would have been cool for the two world champions to win the big opening races of the European spring season though.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Feb 2016)

Good race that,about time Van Avermaet took it. Top result for Canadian Antoine Duchesne at just 24" back, and Brit Scott Thwaites in a strong 16th spot for Bora-Argon18. I did hope Sagan would take it, but never mind, early days.


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2016)

Great ride by Stuyven today. Looks like Trek might have found their successor to Cancellara.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

Arsebizkits


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Feb 2016)

Strong work holding off the chasers. And another good result from Thwaites for Bora-Argon18 top ten.


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2016)

Marmion said:


> Arsebizkits


...is pretty close to what I said turning Eurosport1 on to watch the KBK highlights, them running late again and the first thing I see being Eurosport News showing the result! 

And another rider taken off by a moto!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2016)

mjray said:


> ...is pretty close to what I said turning Eurosport1 on to watch the KBK highlights, them running late again and the first thing I see being Eurosport News showing the result!
> 
> And another rider taken off by a moto!


Yep, broken bones as well. Not good at all.


----------



## Crackle (29 Feb 2016)

Not just a Moto but the medical Moto. Perhaps they have a quota they need to fill.


----------



## Crackle (2 Mar 2016)

Some great pictures of the womens OHN from the chap I linked to before, Jered Gruber

http://www.yarak.cc/omloop


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Mar 2016)

Terpstra takes Le Samyn in brutal weather, that man Thwaites in 2nd ! DNF list very long.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Terpstra takes Le Samyn in brutal weather, that man Thwaites in 2nd ! DNF list very long.



Thwaites is thriving in the Belgian races right now. He seems to be someone who doesn't mind the bad weather either...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2016)

Has anyone else had this appear in any social media feeds yet?? (it was in my FaceBook)
There's some wonderful pictures

http://www.yarak.cc/omloop


----------



## Crackle (3 Mar 2016)

I posted the same link in the Spring Classics thread, once again superb images from him.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> I posted the same link in the Spring Classics thread, once again superb images from him.



Never looked, but 'Great Minds.....................'


----------



## ianrauk (3 Mar 2016)

Thanks. Some great pics there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Thwaites is thriving in the Belgian races right now. He seems to be someone who doesn't mind the bad weather either...


Well, he is a Yorkshire lad (Keighley, I believe?)


----------



## smutchin (3 Mar 2016)

Thwaites likes a bit of cyclocross, doesn't he? And he got the bronze in the Commonwealth Games road race last year, which was in pretty grim conditions.

Good to see him doing well.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Mar 2016)

As if coming in as first loser wasn't bad enough, Dec Quigley (commentating for Eurosport) called Thwaites a Lancashire man. Hmph...! Scott's reaction as he crossed the line was priceless though: "F*ck!"


----------



## Specialeyes (3 Mar 2016)

"Of course, with every great climb, there’s the frantic chase to get back on terms with the leaders AFTER the climb. It’s a terrible period for all but the strongest, and it’s one we generally don’t get to see too often - since we’re either on the side of the road or watching on TV - and TV coverage doesn’t show the struggle of the riders chasing back on, trying to keep their chances alive for a few more minutes."

He makes a good point and takes some great photos - thanks for sharing. I've been trying to find any actual media coverage of the race since the weekend, with little luck.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> As if coming in as first loser wasn't bad enough, Dec Quigley (commentating for Eurosport) called Thwaites a Lancashire man.


Not heard of him. Is he a Duffers tribute act?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (3 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Not heard of him. Is he a Duffers tribute act?


Declan Quigley? He's a regular on Eurosport. Irish accent.


----------



## beastie (3 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> I posted the same link in the Spring Classics thread, once again superb images from him.


FYI The Omloop photos were all by his wife, Ashley I believe.


----------



## Crackle (4 Mar 2016)

beastie said:


> FYI The Omloop photos were all by his wife, Ashley I believe.


Yes, with apologies to his wife, I missed reading that at the beginning. In fact they both take pictures and they're both bloody good at it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2016)

Armitstead is on fire and wins Strade Bianche!


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2016)

There's a livestream for Strade on Youtube in an hour. The ones on Youtube on normally superior to all others.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Odd. Rai coverage about to start now but maybe it's not live straight away.


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Yep, course preview with some ex pro I recognise but can't name and interviews with various riders at the start, all linked by the ever unflappable Alessandra di Stefano.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Mar 2016)

Live stream here too http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream

(Live-ish. Approx 1km behind live)


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Anyone see what happened to Puccio's chain? Surely a dropped chain wouldn't take the mechanic that long to fix?


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2016)

Just fantastic scenery.


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

Great tactical acumen by Fab


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Great tactical acumen by Fab


Yes, I thought he was third favourite there after chasing down so much, but I guess it was two EQS and the cursed rainbow so maybe I should have known.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2016)

Where will Lefevre have won in today then. France again?


----------



## rich p (5 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Where will Lefevre have won in today then. France again?


eh?


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Great tactical acumen by Fab



I did think of picking him for the punditry, but I didn't fancy his form. Should have known better - after all, as they say, form is temporary...

Having said that, you can't argue with the form of Lizzie Armitstead. Another display of sheer awesomeness from her. She's doing the stripes proud.


----------



## smutchin (5 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Where will Lefevre have won in today then. France again?



Well, I know Etixx didn't feature in the top ten at the Driedaagse van West Vlaanderen today.


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Where will Lefevre have won in today then. France again?


That was his quip when they screwed up the chase and lost, I forget which race and he was asked how they'd lost. He said they'd won in France.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> I did think of picking him for the punditry, but I didn't fancy his form. Should have known better - after all, as they say, form is temporary...
> 
> Having said that, you can't argue with the form of Lizzie Armitstead. Another display of sheer awesomeness from her. She's doing the stripes proud.


There's no glory comes with thinking 
I'd heard a "rumour" (a friend of a friend of a friend who knows a pro rider sort of thing) that he was firing on all cylinders. Which was good, since I managed to recoup all the money I lost on Kristoff last Sunday


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2016)

Brilliant job by Lizzie,at the _Strade Bianchi_ today


----------



## mjr (5 Mar 2016)

Both of them were much better races than the men's Omloop and KBK that were televised last weekend IMO.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Mar 2016)

I noticed that a whole group in the women's race got disqualified for ducking under the train crossing barriers as they were closing, including Bronzini and my pick, Moolman. Must have been frustrating for them, they were just about the catch the lead group. But those are the rules and they've been made much clearer this year.


----------



## smutchin (12 Mar 2016)

I was watching the Tirreno-Adriatico earlier, followed by highlights of Paris-Nice, then had to go out, so have only just seen the results of the Ronde Van Drenthe... wot no Lizzie?

DNF, apparently.

Chantal Blaak won, Gracie Elvin came second, followed by Trixi Worrack and Anna Van Der Breggen, who is now overall leader in the Women's Tour. And @Flying_Monkey's favourite Floortje Mackaij was 7th. 

Detailed report, including some great pics, here: http://cyclingtips.com/2016/03/on-t...s-dolmans-takes-another-womens-worldtour-win/


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2016)

Migraine


----------



## Louch (14 Mar 2016)

What race is the end of the spring classics


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2016)

Louch said:


> What race is the end of the spring classics



Liege Bastogne Liege


----------



## Louch (15 Mar 2016)

I can keep my beard another month then


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Mar 2016)

Ominously for Lizzie Armiststead and everyone else in women's cycling, Marianne Vos is back. In her first race back, the Drenstse Acht Van Westervald, on the weekend, she came in 10th without being anywhere near on to top racing form yet. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vos...-leads-worldtour-standings-womens-news-short/


----------



## Strathlubnaig (16 Mar 2016)

Just watched the Belgian Nokere Koerse there, and pretty good viewing to, hard racing and big efforts and attacks, guessing no radios ... Strong work by Scott Thwaites of Bora-Argon18 but the final wee cobbled ramp did it for him and many others. Good to see the Pro-Conti teams laying it down against the WT guys.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Just watched the Belgian Nokere Koerse there, and pretty good viewing to, hard racing and big efforts and attacks, guessing no radios ... Strong work by Scott Thwaites of Bora-Argon18 but the final wee cobbled ramp did it for him and many others. Good to see the Pro-Conti teams laying it down against the WT guys.


It was pretty good, I watched it live on my mobile phone and it broke the monotony of the seminar I was supposed to be paying attention to.


----------



## lyn1 (17 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Just watched the Belgian Nokere Koerse there, and pretty good viewing to, hard racing and big efforts and attacks, guessing no radios ... Strong work by Scott Thwaites of Bora-Argon18 but the final wee cobbled ramp did it for him and many others. Good to see the Pro-Conti teams laying it down against the WT guys.



Pity, as he was strong and is good on uphill sprints, but the team took it up too far early given they only had 2 lead out men. He was exposed at the front with his lead outs gone and they had not even reached the base of the climb. The team seem to struggle to get enough men into the lead outs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Mar 2016)

This is not a Spring Classic (nor is it a Minor Stage race) so probably should not be in this thread, but given that there is not a Minor Day Race thread...

Kris Boeckmans makes his return to racing today


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> given that there is not a Minor Day Race thread...



SOrry, I have neglected my usual duty


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Mar 2016)

Dwars Door Vlaanderen is going ahead on Wednesday despite the terrorist attacks in Brussels. Good on 'em.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Dwars Door Vlaanderen is going ahead on Wednesday despite the terrorist attacks in Brussels. Good on 'em.


A postscript: Giant-Alpecin have withdrawn from the race. They were due to field an under-strength team (six instead of eight) and three of the six have had trouble travelling into Belgium due to the attacks. A few other teams are sending reduced squads; Movistar have only four riders competing. Further, organisers have stated there will be a minute's silence from the peloton at the start, and there will be no podium ceremony after. It's going to be a sombre and emotional affair.


----------



## Proto (23 Mar 2016)

My daughter is riding the women's event (and the Tour of Flanders). Going to be a tough day for her. Wish her luck, please! And I can't see me doing much work, I'll be glued to twitter for a few hours. 

PS two women's teams have pulled out. Hitec for logistics reasons, I think, and Park Hotel out of respect.


----------



## rich p (23 Mar 2016)

Proto said:


> My daughter is riding the women's event (and the Tour of Flanders). Going to be a tough day for her. Wish her luck, please! And I can't see me doing much work, I'll be glued to twitter for a few hours.
> 
> PS two women's teams have pulled out. Hitec for logistics reasons, I think, and Park Hotel out of respect.


Good luck to her and helping to maintain a sense of normality.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2016)

Good luck to your daughter, @Proto. Hope she has a good race.


----------



## The Couch (23 Mar 2016)

Gatto - after years off obscurity - looking strongest in DdV together with Devenyns
Unless the peloton gets organized, it seems to me it will the group that is now ahead (after the Paterberg) that will have a shot at going for the win


----------



## The Couch (23 Mar 2016)

At about 10K from the finish regroup (with another very big peloton close behind)
Van Avermaet is going to test him on Nokereberg


----------



## Dayvo (23 Mar 2016)

Classic case of not racing through the line. He won't do that again when it matters.


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2016)

Poor old GVA, 300metres and caught.


----------



## Proto (23 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Good luck to your daughter, @Proto. Hope she has a good race.



It didn't go well. Had a problem on the Paterberg and lost contact with peleton. Came in 77th (of 130+), very disappointed. Her words, "I learned a lot about riding on cobbles today!" All good experience! Sadly, one of her team mates crashed and broke a collar bone.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Mar 2016)

I sat and watched the race (Dwars door Vlaanderen) today and it was only afterwards I realized Sky were not in it. Not that I'm bothered, but missing the first race of the Vlaamse Wielerweek, even if a 'semi-classic' , poor show. Must not have proper spring classic aspirations.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I sat and watched the race (Dwars door Vlaanderen) today and it was only afterwards I realized Sky were not in it. Not that I'm bothered, but missing the first race of the Vlaamse Wielerweek, even if a 'semi-classic' , poor show. Must not have proper spring classic aspirations.


They participated in Handzame Classic and Nokere Koerse. Looks like they've got a full card this weekend with Volta a Catalunya, E3, Gent-Wevelgem and Coppi e Bartali. Some things have to give, I guess.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> They participated in Handzame Classic and Nokere Koerse. Looks like they've got a full card this weekend with Volta a Catalunya, E3, Gent-Wevelgem and Coppi e Bartali. Some things have to give, I guess.


I just like taking a poke at Sky if I am honest.


----------



## smutchin (23 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I sat and watched the race (Dwars door Vlaanderen) today and it was only afterwards I realized Sky were not in it. Not that I'm bothered, but missing the first race of the Vlaamse Wielerweek, even if a 'semi-classic' , poor show. Must not have proper spring classic aspirations.



Here's your full list of the 8 out of 19 WT teams not present at DDV today: 
Astana
Cannondale
Dimension Data
FDJ
Lampre-Merida
Giant-Alpecin
Team Sky
Trek-Segafredo


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Here's your full list of the 8 out of 19 WT teams not present at DDV today:
> Astana
> Cannondale
> Dimension Data
> ...


just checking folk were paying attention.


----------



## mjr (24 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Not that I'm bothered, but missing the first race of the Vlaamse Wielerweek, even if a 'semi-classic' , poor show. Must not have proper spring classic aspirations.


DDV is category 1.HC, so is maximum 70% World Tour. Sky might not have been invited.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2016)

This is a great site for previews of races (not just Classics):
http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream

And also decent live streaming

Occasional guest appearances - this week has seen Oliver Naesen and Leigh Howard, both of whom were excellent.

Also worth a follow on twitter


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> DDV is category 1.HC, so is maximum 70% World Tour. Sky might not have been invited.



Interesting, I didn't know that rule. Makes perfect sense though.


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2016)

E3 has just come to life - Roelandts attack on the Taaienberg blew the race apart. Now a very select group chasing down the early break - Boonen, Terpstra, Stybar, Benoot, Roelandts, Vanmarcke, Boom...

Cancellara was in there but his bike just broke down. Unlucky. 

Sky leading the charge in the next group back. 

Cracking racing.


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2016)

Two groups become one. Fab has made it back - yay!

Six Etixx riders in the pack too - theirs to lose now.


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2016)

Fab still not in the front group but he's surely going to be cooked if he does


----------



## Dayvo (25 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Fab still not in the front group but he's surely going to be cooked if he does



He lost a lot of time, but I have a suspicion that he might take this.


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2016)

Wonder what odds you'd get right now on Sagan finishing second.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Mar 2016)

About 6 km to go, the front pair 27 seconds in front. A break will have to come from the chasing group before too long, otherwise it's Sagan's.


----------



## Dayvo (25 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Wonder what odds you'd get right now on Sagan finishing second.



How much did you wager? 

Dagan was caught on the hop. Good win by Kwiatkowski.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Mar 2016)

And Stannard in 3rd! A good day for Sky and, one has to say, a complete failure for EQS, who had four potential winners in the lead group, but missed the moves later in the race. I think Sagan was just knackered - the tiredness was probably responsible both for his lack of attention and the inability to follow at the end.


----------



## sleaver (25 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Six Etixx riders in the pack too - theirs to lose now.





smutchin said:


> Wonder what odds you'd get right now on Sagan finishing second.


You should have put a couple of bets on


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Wonder what odds you'd get right now on Sagan finishing second.


Utter twonk that he is - I had him to win at 6/1. I may never bet on him ever again.


----------



## SWSteve (25 Mar 2016)

It would appear I picked every rider from SKY apart from the bloody winner


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2016)

That had a bit of everything. Great to watch. Bummer for Spartacus. Sagan had his arse handed to him in the finishing straight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> That had a bit of everything. Great to watch. Bummer for Spartacus. Sagan had his arse handed to him in the finishing straight.


Kwiakowski's final kick was measured at 1,131-watts
http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/03/news/road/kwiatkowskis-sneaky-fast-strava-data-from-e3_399856


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Kwiakowski's final kick was measured at 1,131-watts
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2016/03/news/road/kwiatkowskis-sneaky-fast-strava-data-from-e3_399856


After 200km of racing. F*****g hell...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2016)

Here's how to resist any bum-pinching temptation. Don't look.


----------



## MartinQ (25 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Here's how to resist any bum-pinching temptation. Don't look.
> View attachment 122779



What is Kwiatkowski holding in his right hand?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2016)

MartinQ said:


> What is Kwiatkowski holding in his right hand?


A rather unfortunate design.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Mar 2016)

They must design a new trophy every year. Sagan's trophy for 2014 was particularly crap.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> This is a great site for previews of races (not just Classics):
> http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream
> 
> And also decent live streaming
> ...


cyclinghub.tv are doing a preview of women's Flanders race on Thursday - worth tuning into. Carlee Taylor is guest. Not sure of time but will post update when I can.


----------



## Apollonius (26 Mar 2016)

Sky seem to have had a pretty good day yesterday by doing un-Skylike things. Maybe they have decided that you can't win classics by controlling the bunch and riding tempo. Could be interesting.


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2016)

Apollonius said:


> Sky seem to have had a pretty good day yesterday by doing un-Skylike things. Maybe they have decided that you can't win classics by controlling the bunch and riding tempo. Could be interesting.



Kwiatkowski's win was reminiscent of Cummings's win at Tirreno-Adriatico the other week - keep the protected man in the bunch but send another man up the road to force the main rivals to chase. Gives you two options at the finish, and you can cut your cloth accordingly. And they walk away with two podium spots. Superb tactics.

Patrick Lefevere must be sick of the sight of Ian Stannard now.


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> A rather unfortunate design.



You think that's unfortunate? Try this...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Cancellara was in there but his bike just broke down. Unlucky.


Huge effort by Cancellara to get back after his mechanical; Belgian press are reporting that Etixx DS Wilfried Peeters blocked Trek team car getting to him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Gent-Wevelgem Preview on now
http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Mar 2016)

smutchin said:


> Patrick Lefevere must be sick of the sight of Ian Stannard now.



He was whining again after the race that no-one helped EQS chase. EQS had four riders in the group. Why would anyone help them?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Another decent story from E3, Mekseb Debesay of Dimension Data got a wee bit lost
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...-218429?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2016)

Just been watching moving pics from last year at Gent Wevelgem - mental

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zFFWoalf4


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Chantal Blaak wins Women's Gent-Wevelgem


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Alexis Brunel of France wins Junior Gent-Wevelgem
GB rider Ethan Hayter in 2nd


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Chantal Blaak wins Women's Gent-Wevelgem


That's quite a season she's having. Ronde Van Drenthe and 2nd at Omloop.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Debusschere out!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

They don't want to be giving that wee group too much


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> They don't want to be giving that wee group too much


You watching in dutch?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> You watching in dutch?


Ja dat ben ik


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> You watching in dutch?


No English streams I can find?


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ja dat ben ik


Gote flaandere ploenkaerte


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> No English streams I can find?


The force strong it is with you Crax


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> The force strong it is with you Crax


And yet, no English streams I can find, it is.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> And yet, no English streams I can find, it is.


Because Eurosport aren't covering it I guess.
The Kooeksookers


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> And yet, no English streams I can find, it is.



A picture paints a thousand words, Crax.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> And yet, no English streams I can find, it is.


Someone in twitterland mentioned channel BEIN4 and firefox browser - I have no idea what any of that means


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Ik ben steken met mijn Vlaamse vrienden


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Ik ben steken met mijn Vlaamse vrienden


Is that Gaelic?


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Someone in twitterland mentioned channel BEIN4 and firefox browser - I have no idea what any of that means


Me neither. It took me to some bloke on the ISS.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Me neither. It took me to some bloke on the ISS.


Jihadi John?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Is that Gaelic?


According to google translate it is "I am sticking with my Flemish friends" in Dutch


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> According to google translate it is "I am sticking with my Flemish friends" in Dutch



Flemish friends? I thought you had a frog in your throat.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2016)

I'm watching on BIKE. I think they're transmitting the picture over dial-up.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Flemish friends? I thought you had a frog in your throat.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

This is all very tense...


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


>



Blimey, Jean-Claude van Damme looks old these days.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Here we go!


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Classy trio up front


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Classy trio up front



Which three out of four?


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Which three out of four?



Kuznetsov is a passenger - he's cooked.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Which three out of four?


I'm assuming Kuztnetsov will be dropped but who knows


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Etixx chasing a missed move again.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Classy trio up front


Aye if you were to pick 3 riders you didnae want to be off the front I'd deffo have Cancellara and Vanmarcke. Maybe Terpstra would be more dangerous than Sagan.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

The leading foursome still looking strong.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Aye if you were to pick 3 riders you didnae want to be off the front I'd deffo have Cancellara and Vanmarcke. Maybe Terpstra would be more dangerous than Sagan.


Sagan does more than his fair share I think


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

In the past, you'd have said Cancellara every time from this move...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Sagan does more than his fair share I think


Aye, gap increasing...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Etixx chasing a missed move again.



Lefebvre is probably preparing his excuses and will attack Cancellara, Sagan and Vanmarcke for being selfish or something equally stupid.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

A tour of WW1 sites too


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> A tour of WW1 sites too



Maybe a few WW3 ones, too.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Lefebvre is probably preparing his excuses and will attack Cancellara, Sagan and Vanmarcke for being selfish or something equally stupid.


The Inner Rings take on that is that Lefevre does it deliberately to deflect criticism from his riders.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Holding at around 35 seconds now...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

The "chase" looks as if they are no longer chasing


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> The Inner Rings take on that is that Lefevre does it deliberately to deflect criticism from his riders.



So he's a shoot magnet?


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2016)

Despite once again having lots of riders near the front of the race, Etixx are looking completely devoid of ideas.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So he's a shoot magnet?


Yep.


That looks less than 35secs now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

On no here were go, Etixx moving to the front


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> That looks less than 35secs now



Foreshortening... gap is now at 40 seconds.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

I make that 25 seconds by counting when both groups passed the coach


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> I make that 25 seconds by counting when both groups passed the coach


count faster


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

the chasing group is finally stretched a bit... they are going faster now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

...but Cancellara and co. have also sped up. Kuznetsov is struggling to hold on now.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> count faster



He's only got 10 fingers.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

I think they'll stay away


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> I think they'll stay away



Unless someone attacks out of the chase group. They are not working together effectively.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

12 km to go, lead up to 44 seconds.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

Sagan looks like he's burning himself out tho


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Unless someone attacks out of the chase group. They are not working together effectively.


Etiixx are going to have to decide soon, either Terpstra needs to give chase or they need to work harder for Gaviria. 5 Etixx in the chase group


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

EQS need to rethink their tactics before Flanders.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

rich p said:


> Sagan looks like he's burning himself out tho



Watch for Cancellara and Vanmarcke going it as a duo over the last 5km, perhaps...


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Looks like a strong head wind they've got on that uphill straight.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Anyway, excuse me...

C'mon Spartacus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

I wonder if Kuznetsov can sprint - he's had a good recovery


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Sagan is really burying himself with Cancellara sitting behind him... he is talented but really dumb.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Now EQS take it up again... and... then they seem to stop.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

OK, 38 secs gap at 10k banner. I reluctantly acknowledge the gap info is more accurate than my counting.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Some of the chase group have cracked


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Some of the chase group have cracked



The wind is stronger than it looks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

The gap is growing - just a question of who wins and who misses out on the podium from these four now.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

They're fricking about in the chase too


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

I'd struggle to call them the chasing group: more like the 'following' group out on a club run.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> The wind is stronger than it looks.


I don't know, looks pretty strong to me


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

C'mon Fabian!!!!


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2016)

Cancellara looks primed to switch on the afterburners for the final km...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

I think he's going to have to go it alone to win from this four.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

In a four-man sprint, I can't see anyone taking Cancellara today.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

People on twitter saying they can't see how Sagan can lose this one. Have they never watched him race before?


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

In other news, Australia made 160-6 off their 20 overs.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Here we go... Cancellara has to go soon.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Tense waiting to see who'll get first and third.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

They're waiting for the peloton.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Surprise!!!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Un frigging believable


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Sagan actually wins!


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Fab missed out!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Big tactical mistake by Cancellara there, his only chance was to go from further out.


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2016)

I'm pleased for Sagan. Monkey off his back (not a Flying one!) and he did the bulk of the work


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Kuznetsov managed 2nd, that's a real steal.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Mar 2016)

Modest interview by Sagan: he's learning and will mature both as a person and a cyclist.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Kuznetsov managed 2nd, that's a real steal.


3rd, according to official results


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> 3rd, according to official results


Was it. I thought it was 2nd on camera but Vanmarcke must have just pipped him. Still a steal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> Was it. I thought it was 2nd on camera but Vanmarcke must have just pipped him. Still a steal.


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


>


Ooof!


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Big tactical mistake by Cancellara there, his only chance was to go from further out.



Looked to be like he just didn't have that extra gear today.

Sagan got it right for a change! And pays off my faith for backing him in the punditry. Good lad.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Utter twonk that he is - I had him to win at 6/1. I may never bet on him ever again.


Well, that wasnae the best of plans, was it? 

Never mind I had a few H2Hs win today to make up for Cancellara not winning


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Antoine Demoitié of Wanty-Gobert is in intensive care after a crash in G-W today. A recent tweet by the team states he remains in a very serious condition, fingers crossed for him.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ensive-care-after-ghent-wevelgem-crash-218488


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Highlights of the Women's race, just away to watch
http://cyclinghub.tv/post.php?id=1437


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Highlights of the Women's race, just away to watch
> http://cyclinghub.tv/post.php?id=1437



EQS should watch this, Boels-Dolmans show how you win a race when you've got four strong riders in the lead group...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> EQS should watch this, Boels-Dolmans show how you win a race when you've got four strong riders in the lead group...


Exactly what I was thinking when I watched it  I was thinking about tagging Lefevere on twitter and saying "here, Paddy, have a gander at this..."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2016)

Spot the rider


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spot the rider


It seems that recently there's been a lot of incidents. Just a quick search on Cycling news fills a page with motorbike headlines

http://www.cyclingnews.com/search/?q=motorcycles+at+races

It's down to the race organisers to ensure safety and who's on the course but perhaps there needs to be a directive from the UCI and some kind of standard to attain, such as Ochowicz has called for.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ochowicz-reiterates-call-for-uci-to-control-race-vehicles/


----------



## Berk on a Bike (27 Mar 2016)

Antoine Demoitie has died from his injuries. 






http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...Twitter&utm_medium=Social#mzVjIIwFdvVv1cRX.99


----------



## Flying_Monkey (27 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Antoine Demoitie has died from his injuries.



That is so sad. RIP.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Spot the rider



On the roof of the car?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Antoine Demoitie has died from his injuries.



Such a tragic loss of a young life.
RIP


----------



## Dayvo (28 Mar 2016)

Does anyone have an update on Daan Myngheer?


----------



## Dec66 (28 Mar 2016)

Marmion said:


> Antoine Demoitié of Wanty-Gobert is in intensive care after a crash in G-W today. A recent tweet by the team states he remains in a very serious condition, fingers crossed for him.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ensive-care-after-ghent-wevelgem-crash-218488


He's died, unfortunately. Awful.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2016)

Terribly sad


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2016)

Gent-Wevelgem fatality a tragedy that has been a long time coming by Neal Rogers

http://cyclingtips.com/2016/03/comm...y-a-tragedy-that-has-been-a-long-time-coming/


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2016)

Awful news. Poor kid. 

And so unnecessary.


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2016)

This is doubly tragic in light of the concerns already raised and the incidents already witnessed. Poor lad, just awful.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Does anyone have an update on Daan Myngheer?


He's still in intensive care in a Corsican hospital.

According to reports, Wanty-Groupe Gobert are leaving the decision whether to start 3 days of De Panne with Antoine Demoitié's family. The family meanwhile released the news that Demoitié was an organ donor and his death has saved the lives of three other people. Makes me wonder how many other pros are pledged donors.

EDIT: I'm seeing a report that W-GG will not be at the start line for 3 Days of De Panne. Unconfirmed.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> EDIT: I'm seeing a report that W-GG will not be at the start line for 3 Days of De Panne. Unconfirmed.



Not starting De Panne, and also pulled out of the Route Adélie and Paris-Camembert as well. They have confirmed they will ride Ronde van Vlaanderen,


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2016)

Grim news.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (28 Mar 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Does anyone have an update on Daan Myngheer?


A very sad update. His team have just announced his death on Facebook. RIP.
https://www.facebook.com/RoubaixLilleMetropoleTeamCycliste/posts/1345605132117531


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2016)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A very sad update. His team have just announced his death on Facebook. RIP.
> https://www.facebook.com/RoubaixLilleMetropoleTeamCycliste/posts/1345605132117531


Another very sad ending


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2016)

Quite appalled at some of the crass comments I've seen making entirely baseless suggestions as to the reasons behind Daan Myngheer's demise. FFS. Some people.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Mar 2016)

Tomorrow at 8.30pm CEST


----------



## SWSteve (31 Mar 2016)

I'm sure others have said this, but does anyone else think that Sagan stands out from other cyclists? 

When he's been in moves this spring so far, he doesn't look like the others, like here's just more to him (body wise), like he is athletic, compared to the others who are cyclists.


----------



## rich p (1 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I'm sure others have said this, but does anyone else think that Sagan stands out from other cyclists?
> 
> When he's been in moves this spring so far, he doesn't look like the others, like here's just more to him (body wise), like he is athletic, compared to the others who are cyclists.


I thought he looked a bit too chunky, if that's what you mean Steve?
We've been saying for a few years that he needed to change his physique and training if he didn't want to end up as a one trick green jersey contender. Maybe he's decided to be a classics and sprint jersey rider when some thought he might trim down to be a more viable stage racer. He's a decent enough climber as it is.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Apr 2016)

Yeah, I would say he looks chunkier, it may be his position on the bike, but he he looks a lot chunkier than I would have thought.


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2016)

He's always been a stockier rider and has always had a more muscular upper body than some riders I could mention (eg Froome). I can't say I've noticed anything particularly different about him this season.

Even if he is carrying extra weight, it's not really doing him any harm - we may joke about how many times he finishes second, but oh look, he's top of the UCI world ranking, over 300 points ahead of GVA. OK, so GVA may have more actual victories so far this season, but you can't fault Sagan for consistency. And as has been mentioned previously, he will learn to turn those nearlies into wins, in much the same way GVA has done this season.

I still think he could win a GT one day, as Sean Kelly did.


----------



## Crackle (1 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I still think he could win a GT one day, as Sean Kelly did.


yep, he won the ToC with a heroic defence of his lead (I actually double checked that in case I misremembered and he came 2nd), so he's got what it takes for stage racing and at 26, still time to develop.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Only one day to go until Flanders. 

I really wish I was there  But I'll make do with sitting all day in front of my laptop


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Perfect timing, got a call this morning to say that my signed Lotto Soudal jersey was ready to be collected after being framed


----------



## rich p (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Perfect timing, got a call this morning to say that my signed Lotto Soudal jersey was ready to be collected after being framed


You have to break the glass to wear it?


----------



## Dayvo (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Perfect timing, got a call this morning to say that my signed Lotto Soudal jersey was ready to be collected after being framed



Did you get that from Lidl? 

Nice of the staff to have signed it. Adds a bit of authenticity.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Did you get that from Lidl?
> 
> Nice of the staff to have signed it. Adds a bit of authenticity.


Wrong team, EQS are sponsored by Lidl


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Today's quiz - Andrei Tchmil (L), Johan Museeuw (R) but who is the ex-rider in the middle*?





*He never won Flanders but did win MSR, Roubaix, Lombardia, a World Championship and all 3 Grand Tours...


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

Well there's still only 6 in the club which kinda narrows it down as it obviously isn't two of them, one is not with us and the other two belong in the current era. I won't say as I had to Google it. Leave it for someone who might know.

It did make me realize how few there are who've won all three GT's though.


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Perfect timing, got a call this morning to say that my signed Lotto Soudal jersey was ready to be collected after being framed


What's behind it?  (Are we tired of this Paris-Nice joke yet?)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> What's behind it?


Steyn Anderwaal.


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Steyn Anderwaal.


Patchy Palmares.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

cyclinghub.tv coverage of Flanders starts at 8.30am tomorrow


----------



## mjr (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> cyclinghub.tv coverage of Flanders starts at 8.30am tomorrow


Where are they getting that from, then? And does the race even depart that early?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Where are they getting that from, then? And does the race even depart that early?


No idea, probably Sporza who will most likely be covering the build up, people milling about, and recounting past glories. It'll be in Flemish, but who cares? 

Edit - the race starts at 9.30am.


----------



## Scoosh (2 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Today's quiz - Andrei Tchmil (L), Johan Museeuw (R) but who is the ex-rider in the middle*?


Looks like Richard Gere but didn't know he rode a bike ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Looks like Richard Gere but didn't know he rode a bike ...


He is 7 years older than Mr all-the-Gere-and-no-idea


----------



## Crackle (2 Apr 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Looks like Richard Gere but didn't know he rode a bike ...


I thought it was Ian McKellen. A most versatile actor and, who knew, Grand Tour winner as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Apr 2016)

He doesn't look too different to what he used to in his racing days






Apart from wearing a coat...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Where are they getting that from, then? And does the race even depart that early?



So far, I have been spot on...


Marmion said:


> No idea, probably Sporza who will most likely be covering the build up, people milling about, and recounting past glories. It'll be in Flemish, but who cares?
> 
> Edit - the race starts at 9.30am.



English language coverage starts about noon, but if you want to brush up your Flemish it's live now
http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> So far, I have been spot on...
> 
> 
> English language coverage starts about noon, but if you want to brush up your Flemish it's live now
> http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


Flanders is looking hillier than I remember it....and there's a very heavy frost.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Flanders is looking hillier than I remember it....and there's a very heavy frost.


Aye they appear to now be showing the Austrian weather forecast for skiers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Back at the cycling again. http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

That wee docu-piece about Roger Decock was good, proper cycling coverage!


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

Locals throwing mud on the roads for more drama


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

Damare down


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2016)

Just tuned in. The weather looks glorious, unlike the shite grey here.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Damare down


Demare out. Renshaw out.

EBH and Thomas hit the deck...


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

This bleedin' stream keeps hitting the deck.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Looks like that Benoot is the Lotto Soudal still on the ground after that pile-up


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Confirmed, Benoot out.

There was also a team mechanic run over by a car in the same incident, looks like his legs were trapped under front wheels of the vehicle as he held two wheels in his hands whilst lying on the ground


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

Benoot out! Noooo!

Grim news about the mechanic. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Live stream for the Women's event
http://www.proximustv.be/nl/wielrennen/flanders-classics/rondevanvlaanderendames

It's all hotting up in the Men's race!


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2016)

Piccies from Brugge this morning.

Eddy chatting to fans.






Riders waiting to start. Spartacus,kristoff and Boonen on the front row.





Intro of the riders. Biggest cheers for Cancellara, Sagan and Van Avermaert. Barely a murmur for Boonen.


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

BMC down en masse. Looks like Van Avermaet is out. fark. That's two of my three picks gone.


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2016)

That BMC rider took his team out. No bonus for him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

This is carnage!


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

Phinney avoided the crash, apparently. I didn't even realise he was riding today. Would love it if he could do something special today.

Burghardt escaped it too.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

Bloody hell bmc Bodies everywhere


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

Looks like BMC were looking at moving up the field in a safer part of the course


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Still nearly 100km to go and it's been gripping stuff all day!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Women's race is good too 

Less than 30km to go...


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Women's race is good too



I can't get the live stream to work for me.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2016)

Bad news about Benoot, he's looked a real talent. Did anyone notice the Giant Alpecin rider who was already on someone's drive when it happened!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Apr 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Looks like BMC were looking at moving up the field in a safer part of the course


Shouldn't ''safer part of the course'' be in quotes today?


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I can't get the live stream to work for me.


it looks like it's crashed completely now. Was a bit patchy anyhow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I can't get the live stream to work for me.


3rd tab on top "Tour of Flanders (Dutch)"
http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream


----------



## Rasmus (3 Apr 2016)

Found an alternate stream of the womens race.

http://www.cyclinghub.tv/livestream

The tab marked (dutch) is the only one that worked for me. Not great video quality.

Edit: Too slow!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

For those unable to get stream to women's race - 14km to go and Armitstead and Johansson have 12 secs lead


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

Go Lizzie


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Wow! Armitstead on the Paterberg!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Armitstead! Just.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2016)

Some finish that !


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

Well done lizzie


----------



## Dayvo (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Armitstead! Just.



By a fart on the line.


----------



## Rasmus (3 Apr 2016)

That was close! Great win


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

That was close! Well done, Lizzie.


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

Wonder if the men's rainbow Jersey will be as successful ( or second)


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2016)

I wonder if today will see one of these 
View: http://youtu.be/OQSNhk5ICTI


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Ohhh Stannard!


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Thomas is still there in the main group.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Farking camera moto! Get out of the farking way!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Thomas is still there in the main group.


Is he? Not seen or heard him mentioned all day. Which might be a good thing for him!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Good move by Kwiatkowski, and Thomas gets a mention!


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

I heard Thomas mentioned earlier but only to suggest that he'd fallen off and abandoned. Glad to see that isn't true.

Sky are looking well placed at the moment, with strong riders in each group. Etixx seem to have burnt themselves out.


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

Cancellara is a joy to watch, isn't he?


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Back together and they're not going to work with each other.


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Sagan goes!


----------



## smutchin (3 Apr 2016)

Sagan vs Cancellara. Awesome.


----------



## User169 (3 Apr 2016)

Sagan smoked Vanmarcke!


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2016)

Tension mounts ...


----------



## SWSteve (3 Apr 2016)

DOUBLE RAINBOW LOOKS LIKELY


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Incredibly the gap is still going out.


----------



## Rasmus (3 Apr 2016)

What a ride by Sagan.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2016)

Nice to see Sep VM letting Cancellara take second in his last season.


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2016)

See that wheelie by Sagan during his interview ? Brilliant !


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

Brilliant. Double rainbow Jersey day


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2016)

I'm exhausted !


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Superb ride by Sagan, he made the Paterberg look easy  and then just kept going. Outstanding.


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

Luke Rowe came in 5th, not bad


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Benoot out! Noooo!
> 
> Grim news about the mechanic. Hope he's ok.


You can see the mechanic being hit at around 4:18 on this "highlights" video
http://cyclinghub.tv/post.php?id=1469


...and his victory wheelie right at the end

And a bizarre advert for cycling posters at one point!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Demare must be smarting a bit from this


----------



## Crackle (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> You can see the mechanic being hit at around 4:18 on this "highlights" video


I can't quite tell but he seems to be trapped under the front spoiler which is presumably better than being run over, so hopefully OK bar bruises and scrapes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Sagan tries to get a pic worthy of the Beer thread by holding a big gottle of Kwaremont geer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Broken collarbone for GVA, so he's out of Roubaix and Amstel Gold


----------



## roadrash (3 Apr 2016)

wheres the "unlike" button


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2016)

Benoot's injuries extend to numerous abrasions on his arms, hands and legs, bruising to his shoulder and a deep cut on his left elbow which required stitches - the team will decide during the week the extent of the injuries and whether his Spring racing is over or not.


----------



## mjr (3 Apr 2016)

Sagan post race interview

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6WplLk7iKs


----------



## mjr (3 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Today's quiz - Andrei Tchmil (L), Johan Museeuw (R) but who is the ex-rider in the middle*?


He's the subject of this week's One To One on Bike channel.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (3 Apr 2016)

That was a Spartacus-like performance from Sagan. Really strong and confident. For Armitstead, she clearly is the strongest female rider right now, but it was as much about timing.


----------



## oldroadman (4 Apr 2016)

The Sagan ride was simply a master class in how to win a classic. Sit with the race, minimise chasing, read the situation and save as much energy as possible until the last 30km, using up team mates to do it, confident that the delivery will be there. Perfect move, and to actually gain time on a tired Cancellara who had done a lot of chasing, showed he was paying attention to how the race evolved. To win a monument in the rainbow bands (please, commentators et al, not bl....y stripes, they are vertical not horizontal!), what every pro thinks of, but few achieve.
Armistead I agree is clearly very strong and reads a race well, but you still need loads of confidence in your ability to play poker in the last 5km, lead out a sprint, and when it turns into a 300 metres rag race, to hit the line first. One of the most talented riders, along with Sagan, of the modern era, male or female.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2016)

oldroadman said:


> Perfect move, and to actually gain time on a tired Cancellara who had done a lot of chasing, showed he was paying attention to how the race evolved.


Cancellara may have been discouraged that he hadn't enough road left to catch and drop Sagan, while the last time he found himself in a small group with Sagan, Sagan still won.

Sagan made a good rider (Vanmarcke) look very ordinary when he left him on the cobbled climb. You could tell it wasn't just Vanmarcke parking up because Cancellara still took a while to catch him.



oldroadman said:


> rainbow bands (please, commentators et al, not bl....y stripes, they are vertical not horizontal!)


They're hoops not bands: they're around the body, not the arms.


----------



## mjr (4 Apr 2016)

ucichannel posted Women's race highlights at last. A pretty good report IMO:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqAgYfNrMHE


----------



## Apollonius (4 Apr 2016)

Such a shame for Greg V A. It was clear that he is very big in Belgium at present as their TV kept going back to his crash. In great form until then too. He had a good chance of Paris Roubaix after last year.


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2016)

Sep Vanmarcke nearly loses an eye and generally causes chaos on the podium

http://giphy.com/gifs/3o85g7V0Uc1TiDx8Pu


----------



## Apollonius (4 Apr 2016)

Sadly, Lotto Jumbo do not have a great deal of podium experience to call upon.


----------



## Booyaa (5 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Sep Vanmarcke nearly loses an eye and generally causes chaos on the podium
> 
> http://giphy.com/gifs/3o85g7V0Uc1TiDx8Pu


That's tremendous.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Apr 2016)

Next up, this:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqpBKaWzpbE


----------



## oldroadman (5 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Sep Vanmarcke nearly loses an eye and generally causes chaos on the podium
> 
> http://giphy.com/gifs/3o85g7V0Uc1TiDx8Pu


oops! Sepp Vanmarcke rode the final hundred metres in a very sporting way, sitting back a bit in the last few metres to give Cancellara the opportunity to salute the crowd. Respect.


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2016)

oldroadman said:


> oops! Sepp Vanmarcke rode the final hundred metres in a very sporting way, sitting back a bit in the last few metres to give Cancellara the opportunity to salute the crowd. Respect.


He did. A very sporting gesture and with that and his antics on the podium, I'm now a Sepp Vanmarcke fan.


----------



## Apollonius (5 Apr 2016)

Mrs A and I are supporting him in the Paris Roubaix this week. (That he rides Infinito CV like we do has something to do with it.) Always likedthe Lotto Jumbo team after they let Mrs A join the team for the ride down to the start in the Tour de Yorkshire last year.


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

P-R looking a bit testing (piccie posted by Johan Museeuw today).


----------



## Apollonius (6 Apr 2016)

There were reports that there could be some diversions because of mud. It was dry and dusty last year. Better take wellies this time.


----------



## mjr (6 Apr 2016)

Scheldt prize race on now, Bike channel commentary team taking questions on Twitter with hashtag #AskNedAndRob so it's fair to say the race isn't really full on yet!


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

Stannard retires with 30km to go. P-R training done I guess.


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

Ditto Sagan now.


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2016)

Kittel by a quarter wheel from Cav.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2016)

An hour and 3/4s of fun. The best movie ever.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxBTVU9JDrA


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Kittel by a quarter wheel from Cav.



Good finish. Kittel was well-supported and took the best line. Cav, had no-one, and was also forced to take the outside route. He still fast, but he can't fight a whole time anymore like he used to, and he just isn't quite as fast as the younger, bigger man.


----------



## smutchin (6 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> Scheldt prize race on now, Bike channel commentary team taking questions on Twitter with hashtag #AskNedAndRob so it's fair to say the race isn't really full on yet!



Talking of asking cycling people questions, I've been out riding with Stephen Roche this afternoon but I was so busy asking him about the Tour de France that I forgot to ask him who he's backing for Paris-Roubaix. 

(Not a great anecdote, I know, but I only mention it for shameless name-dropping purposes. He's 100% behind Froome for the Tour, if anyone's wondering.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2016)

Just spotted that France Television will be broadcasting the whole of Paris-Roubaix. That's Sunday sorted


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Talking of asking cycling people questions, I've been out riding with Stephen Roche this afternoon but I was so busy asking him about the Tour de France that I forgot to ask him who he's backing for Paris-Roubaix.
> 
> (Not a great anecdote, I know, but I only mention it for shameless name-dropping purposes. He's 100% behind Froome for the Tour, if anyone's wondering.)


Hark at thee! I hope you had yer jersey zip properly sorted.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 123966
> 
> P-R looking a bit testing (piccie posted by Johan Museeuw today).


That should raise a few "rider safety" issues. On the other hand, Paris - Roubaix in the mud...


----------



## Crackle (7 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Talking of asking cycling people questions, I've been out riding with Stephen Roche this afternoon but I was so busy asking him about the Tour de France that I forgot to ask him who he's backing for Paris-Roubaix.
> 
> (Not a great anecdote, I know, but I only mention it for shameless name-dropping purposes. He's 100% behind Froome for the Tour, if anyone's wondering.)


Yeah well, I was sitting next to Chris Boardman in the barbers and I never asked him either: Easy done..........


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2016)

Demare out of P-R.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Apr 2016)

He's having a deMare

Grand national weekend, don't forget


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> He's having a deMare
> 
> Grand national weekend, don't forget


Ouch!


----------



## User169 (7 Apr 2016)

Orchies not looking too bad...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> Orchies not looking too bad...
> 
> View attachment 124105


Define "too bad"


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

DP said:


> View attachment 123966
> 
> P-R looking a bit testing (piccie posted by Johan Museeuw today).


Cleaned up by the mayor and his minions

http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/paris-roubaix-a-inchy-le-secteur-pave-qui-posait-ia13b0n3432049


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Cleaned up by the mayor and his minions
> 
> http://www.lavoixdunord.fr/region/paris-roubaix-a-inchy-le-secteur-pave-qui-posait-ia13b0n3432049


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


>


Thank god for grandchildren to keep you in the loop eh?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

Gilbert has a "set to" with 'pished' motorist:
http://www.bmc-switzerland.com/int-...ers_fractured_finger_in_training_altercation/


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2016)

Sunday. Looks easy enough.


----------



## User169 (9 Apr 2016)

Last reccie by Sagan...


View: http://youtu.be/quz0rFAVC_M


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## roadrash (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2016)




----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


>


Don't they get penalised for taking a bottle from another team's soigneur?


----------



## Beebo (10 Apr 2016)

Saddle fallen off in neutral zone, glad it wasnt on the cobbles!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


>




He wanted the bike, not a bottle.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Assumptions, assumptions.: He's just nicked the kids bottle.


----------



## 2IT (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


>


Ouch. That looks hard. Fencing to force riders onto cobbles and no gutters to ride.

Wouldn't care to ride on that with anything short of a MTB.

And to think these are the stretches that they attack on to put others under stress. Anyone who wins is good and lucky. Thank you for the picture.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Assumptions, assumptions.: He's just nicked the kids bottle.


If ever there was proof that you can take the boy out of Liverpool...


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


>



And those cobblestones get bigger the closer you get to them!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Full coverage is great, much better than joining a race after a few hours racing.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Full coverage is great, much better than joining a race after a few hours racing.



Yeah, you feel part of it, as if you're with them all the way.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Full coverage is great, much better than joining a race after a few hours racing.


Yebbut it's a glorious spring day out there, you couch potato...


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Just put the coverage on from the start (recorded so to not miss any of the opening bit). I'll fast forward through in a short while. 

Why is the track so bloody long? Did all tracks used to be this long before a transition to 250m/333m?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> Yebbut it's a glorious spring day out there, you couch potato...


So it is. Oh well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just put the coverage on from the start (recorded so to not miss any of the opening bit). I'll fast forward through in a short while.
> 
> Why is the track so bloody long? Did all tracks used to be this long before a transition to 250m/333m?


All you never wanted to know about velodromes around the world:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cycling_tracks_and_velodromes


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

What crisp flavours would fall into the category of "flamboyant"?


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> So it is. Oh well.



So Scottish.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Some of those shots of the cyclists tits-up in the ditch look like me 30+ years ago on the way home from the pub.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> What crisp flavours would fall into the category of "flamboyant"?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> View attachment 124344


I'll go order a packet for Jacky Durand


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Just put the coverage on from the start (recorded so to not miss any of the opening bit). I'll fast forward through in a short while.
> 
> Why is the track so bloody long? Did all tracks used to be this long before a transition to 250m/333m?


My local outdoor velodrome, Steve!
_Preston Park_ _Brighton__, __East Sussex__ 579.03 m or 1,899.7 ft tarmac Outdoor track, built in 1877, the oldest velodrome in the UK_
]


----------



## Louch (10 Apr 2016)

I really need to go see that next time I'm working down in Brighton


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why is the track so bloody long? Did all tracks used to be this long before a transition to 250m/333m?



Partly to do with being built round the outside of athletics tracks. There are shorter tracks too - Brändle set his Hour record on the 200m track at the UCI's hq in Switzerland. 

250m is just the Olympic standard, basically because four laps = 1km


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Louch said:


> I really need to go see that next time I'm working down in Brighton


It's currently being upgraded to comply with BC rules so they can re-start racing there.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Sagan and Fab in the wrong group


----------



## Beebo (10 Apr 2016)

The second group have opened up a big gap on the favourites.


----------



## Louch (10 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> It's currently being upgraded to comply with BC rules so they can re-start racing there.


Yeah remember the campaign for it, just not had time for adventures my last couple of visits to go find it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Trouée d'Arenberg up next.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 Apr 2016)

Unfortunately I'm at my caravan with not enough data allowance to watch on Cycling Hub. Gutted. 

Cost me a fortune to watch Sagan's amazing win last week. Keep updated folk.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Tony Martin is a beast!

Nothing we didn't know already but still incredible to watch.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Tony Martin is a beast!
> 
> Nothing we didn't know already but still incredible to watch.



It's a shame he isn't a protected rider (if etixx ever have these in the classics), imagine the results he could tear up with 50km to go.

I remember reading something, maybe an article in about TTs, where Martin basically said there is nothing he would rather do less than ride Roubaix. How his perception has changed.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> There are shorter tracks too - Brändle set his Hour record on the 200m track at the UCI's hq in Switzerland.



Any shorter and he'd be sucking his own wheel.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

I wonder how the better half would feel if I booked a holiday in Israel. She'd probably say I should have booked a trip to 'The Land of Fire'


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

This Moscon kid looks a bit useful.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> This Moscon kid looks a bit useful.



Oops!


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

I was just about to say I hope Sky don't do an Etixx when Moscon crashed.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> I was just about to say I hope Sky don't do an Etixx when Moscon crashed.



X 2


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Oh dear!

Sky's impression of ten green bottles is quite good.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

x3


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

that's Sky's day fuc*ed.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Why is there no way for the radio to be stored, aside from down the jersey. It looks farking stupid


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Rowe has made it back to the lead group. Good effort.

Not sure they'll stay away now though.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Imagine if it was proper wet


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

I was wondering if the race officials _ask_ the local farmers to provide a bit of mud here and there.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Spartacus down!


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Incidentally, what a pleasure to hear Robbie Hatch instead of that prick CK.
Ooooh, Fab down now FFS


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Rowe has made it back to the lead group. Good effort.
> 
> Not sure they'll stay away now though.


He rolled well and got back on his feet immediately after the crash. Bruised but uninjured. 

Oops, Fabien's down.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Looking better for the lead group. 

Looking even better for Stannard and Vanmarcke.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

I'm supposed to be going round to my daughter's at 3 for sunday late lunch...
...hmmm


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Well, well, this has all just got very interesting very quickly. Sep and Stannard off the front, Spartacus down and for good measure Sagan rode over his wheel!


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Luke Rowe hasn't had the best of luck lately


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Fab will be wishing he had a motor


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

rich p said:


> I'm supposed to be going round to my daughter's at 3 for sunday late lunch...
> ...hmmm



Well, just ensure it is a _late _lunch.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

At the moment, my money is on EBH


----------



## 2IT (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Looking better for the lead group.
> 
> Looking even better for Stannard and Vanmarcke.


Agreed. While I like Sagan a great deal it seems like he has missed the break today. That Cancelara crashed is not good for that second group. They could have used his help too. Looks good for the front group. Motivated and good riders up there.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> At the moment, my money is on EBH


This why you're not rich, Smutch. He didn't respond before but maybe he's bluffing. Sep V for me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> At the moment, my money is on EBH


Unfortunately, all my money is heading to Mr Bet365


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

I think Eddy has been keeping his powder dry. 

Stannard snd Vanmarcke do look very strong though.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

Stannard is doing a cracking ride.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Stannard is working very hard though. Boonen is just sitting in.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

Squeaky discs


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Boonen is just sitting in.



Was just thinking the same. He did a big stint earlier but might have recovered by the finale...


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Why is there no Women's Roubaix?


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

COME ON SEPP


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

Split


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Looked like Stannard moved to the back to set up for an attack just as Vanmarcke decided to launch off the front!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Great attack. This is what he has to do!


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Looked like Stannard moved to the back to set up for an attack just as Vanmarcke decided to launch off the front!


I wondered about that but I thought he looked a bit cooked on the last section.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

I don't think he's going to stay away.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

But this is exhausting Boonen. All good for the others... EBH in particular.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman has got back on and looks like he's trying to be invisible at the back of the group.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> I wondered about that but I thought he looked a bit cooked on the last section.



I think they all look cooked!

Theyre like heavyweights slugging it out while barely able to stand in the 13th round.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Is Stannard sandbagging?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Stannard is pulling him back.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Back together. That's Sepp's chances over.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Hayman has got back on and looks like he's trying to be invisible at the back of the group.



He's had a great race. Would be a brilliant shock win if he could pull it off.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> I think they all look cooked!
> 
> Theyre like heavyweights slugging it out while barely able to stand in the 13th round.




I don't think too many heavy weights will be making it to the 13th round anymore with Joshua getting his first world title


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman could be the first clean Aussie winner...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> He's had a great race. Would be a brilliant shock win if he could pull it off.



I wouldn't discount it. I like Eddy at the moment, unless Stannard attacks near the end.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Well.....They do all look cooked now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

No chance of them all being caught, though? There's a group of 4 just 23 seconds behind.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

11 punditeers have one rider in this 5-man lead group
One punditeer has 2 riders...


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> 11 punditeers have one rider in this 5-man lead group
> One punditeer has 2 riders...



That be me


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Stannard definitely hiding now. Recharging for a late attack...


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Stannard definitely hiding now. Recharging for a late attack...



Or could be just struggling to hang on...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> That be me


That it is


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Vanmarcke still looking strong, don't know how...


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

BOOM!

Go Yogi!


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

whoooopp


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Here goes Stannard!


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

Go go go......


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

No. Not going to happen.


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

Ohhhhh!


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Boo! Didn't quite have enough to get a proper gap.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

If this stays together it has to be Boonen or Eddie.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

Motor bike slammed on then. Idiots


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> If this stays together it has to be Boonen or Eddie.



Maybe, but all of this group can put in a fast finish, and with everyone knackered it isn't always the sprinter who gets it...


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

Non stop attacks


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

This is too tense.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Aagh, lost all live feeds here...


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman!


----------



## rich p (10 Apr 2016)

what a race


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2016)

5 man sprint


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Unbelievable.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Blimey.


----------



## MiK1138 (10 Apr 2016)

Smashing finish to a great race


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Incredible.


----------



## StuAff (10 Apr 2016)

What a race!


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman, holy cow. Was he tipped by anyone!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

I really thought Stannard would get that, coming over the top.


----------



## MiK1138 (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Hayman, holy cow. Was he tipped by anyone!


800-1 at the start of the race


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman looks more surprised than anyone to have won.


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really thought Stannard would get that, coming over the top.



I was screaming at the telly when he started coming round. Fantastic effort. Very close.


----------



## beastie (10 Apr 2016)

That was a bike race and a half!


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Stannard, like all Englishmen, don't know how to kiss continental-style: once, twice, three times, four?


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Nor Boonen! Must be the podium girl.


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2016)

Hayman got it right.


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Apr 2016)

Wow, that was so exciting 

Ended up having to watch the last 30km in the Rapha cafe MCR as it was the only place available that I know of, just about managed getting a chair, though the staff put extra chairs out, wasn't packed out, would go again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Great race, like others, I thought Stannard was going to swoop to victory but it was not to be.


----------



## Hont (10 Apr 2016)

StuAff said:


> What a race!


What I was going to say. P-R so seldom disappoints, although I was hoping for more mud.


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Apr 2016)

Anyone have any knowledge where I could watch a half hour of the race highlights this evening?

Thanks

John


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

YahudaMoon said:


> Anyone have any knowledge where I could watch a half hour of the race highlights this evening?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


cyclinghub.tv should have something later


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Viviani in hospital after being hit my a moto in d'Arenberg section.
Terpstra in hospital after his crash on Mons-en-Pevele.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Dayvo said:


> Stannard, like all Englishmen, don't know how to kiss continental-style: once, twice, three times, four?



Thing is that there isn't a standard 'continental' style. In France, it's usually two, in Belgium, three, for example. But it varies by region too. I've been confused on a number of occasions...


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Poor old Spartacus didn't have the best of days. He crashed in the Velodrome too.

https://twitter.com/GazetteDesSport/status/719183732687638528


----------



## YahudaMoon (10 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> cyclinghub.tv should have something later



Thanks Marmion


----------



## Jimidh (10 Apr 2016)

That was a great days viewing. 

I also thought Stannard was going to swoop round at the end and take it but still a podium place is still a good result.

I was so engrossed I ended up taking an IPad into the garden so I could finish off some work I had to finish off while it was dry and watch it at the same time.


----------



## Crackle (10 Apr 2016)

Here's the Viviani incident

https://twitter.com/r8uge/status/719200478475743232?lang=en-gb

One of the Trek riders, don't know who, asking the motorbike rider why he was so close


----------



## SWSteve (10 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Poor old Spartacus didn't have the best of days. He crashed in the Velodrome too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GazetteDesSport/status/719183732687638528



I know I shouldn't laugh, but that's hilarious


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Update on Viviani:
"He went to the hospital and the X-rays revealed he has no fractures. He's got a few bruises and abrasions and he's a bit sore obviously, but we're really thankful he's got no significant injuries. We expect him to make a quick recovery."
Read more at http://www.teamsky.com/teamsky/home/article/76858#qId8qjqDQmfG4uv2.99


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Apr 2016)

Interesting to see Mark Cavendish in the early break and featuring throughout, coming in 30th eventually. I've thought for a while that he could be more of a Classics rider once he started to lose his unbeatable finishing speed, and perhaps he is thinking the same now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2016)

Just spotted a pic on twitter of Mitchell Docker of Orica-Greenedge. Gory stuff, looks as if he's had a tin of red paint over his head and face and arms.


----------



## Hont (11 Apr 2016)

Crackle said:


> Poor old Spartacus didn't have the best of days. He crashed in the Velodrome too.
> 
> https://twitter.com/GazetteDesSport/status/719183732687638528



For someone who is so good on a descent he does appear to be an average bike handler at times.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Apr 2016)

That was a fabulous race !  Watched almost all of it but kept loosing my internet feed, so the most reliable I got was the Aussie commentary - which was very good, then back to the English one for the finish.

They all looked properly stuffed by the end and it was less of a sprint, more of a "Get-to-the-line-as-quick-as-I-can-to-stop-this-pain" !  Was rooting for Stannard and EBH but they were too knackered to finish it off - and Hayman had been sitting quietly at the back for much of the break 'cos he wasn't going to be a threat, was he ??? 

Good to have re-lived it through reading this too.


----------



## Apollonius (11 Apr 2016)

We managed to get to the start, the first pave section at Inchy and into the velodrome for the finish. A few observations may be of interest.

Firstly, it rained heavily all the way there on Saturday and we expected it to be very muddy. It went clear overnight and was even misty first thing. There was really only mud and water at the edges and not too bad. It was warm and breezy by the end.
I had a good look at the bikes being readied beforehand in Compeigne. Most were using 25mm tyres at least -some 28s and some maybe bigger. Most tyres I saw were Continental, but one team were using Schwalbe Ones. I took a particular interest in the braking. Sep Vanmarke had a single "cross" lever on his bars on the back brake. The Lotto Jumbo team all rode Infinito CVs but had Oltres on the cars as spares. Sep had three CVs! There is a disc-brake version of the CV Infinito, but none were here. The CV vibration damping technology might well be seen as a success with Sep coming 4th and all the team finishing the race. Only two teams were using disc brakes - Lampre Merida and Direct Energie. 
The atmosphere in the velodrome was superb, with most of the local support behind Tom Boonen. The French, as usual, were supporting Francais de Jeux, and as usual, they were nowhere.There was a good turnout from the Cancellara fan club. Despite two falls he was in good form and hung around for pictures and farewells. Seems a nice guy. 
Cavendish was inconspicuous. In fact, I didn't recognise him. He seems very slim at present, which makes me think he has given up on track hopes for Rio and is preparing for the grand tours. Normally he is chatty and buzzing before the start, but he just went off as if cycling to work. 
Sagan seemed very disappointed. He sort of cruised around on the grass. I thought perhaps he was showing off the WC jersey, but he just seemed in a world of his own. 

Bit of a ramble, and not thought out, but it might be of interest...


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2016)

I just watched the last 5 km again - sensational race.


----------



## smutchin (12 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Just spotted a pic on twitter of Mitchell Docker of Orica-Greenedge. Gory stuff, looks as if he's had a tin of red paint over his head and face and arms.



M'colleague was standing about 10m ahead of where the crash happened and caught it on video. Nasty. Major pile-up, totally blocked the road. Apparently, it took several minutes to extricate Docker from the carnage. I've seen m'colleague's pic of his face. I won't be sharing it.

One report I read described his injuries as "severe craniofacial and dental trauma". Ouch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Apr 2016)

I hope you are all sitting down. Brace yourselves for this news.

After Yaroslav Popovych's retirement from racing after Paris-Roubaix, it has been announced he will remain with Trek-Segafredo as a DS. 

Another doper. Rejoice.

Has he changed? Who knows...


----------



## rich p (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> I hope you are all sitting down. Brace yourselves for this news.
> 
> After Yaroslav Popovych's retirement from racing after Paris-Roubaix, it has been announced he will remain with Trek-Segafredo as a DS.
> 
> ...


I have no idea how he got away with it for all those years


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2016)

No-one watching the Brabant Arrow (on Bike Channel or otherwise) or is it not a classic? Just going into the last ten miles and they've gone to adverts...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

mjray said:


> No-one watching the Brabant Arrow (on Bike Channel or otherwise) or is it not a classic? Just going into the last ten miles and they've gone to adverts...


Yep, watching it - not a bad race at all


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

Good to see Alaphilippe riding better than of the recent past


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Good to see Alaphilippe riding better than of the recent past


Will he still be allowed such a free hand now EQS have Dan Martin, as Ned wonders? The Ned and Rob commentary improves these minor races, although it's not quite Ned and David.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

Some effort from Alaphilippe to set up Vakoc for the victory. I really good race, lots of attacking. I enjoyed that a lot.


----------



## mjr (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Some effort from Alaphilippe to set up Vakoc for the victory. I really good race, lots of attacking. I enjoyed that a lot.


Yes, Alaphilippe getting in practice for his predicted future role as distraction and superdomestique? Still finished eighth, too.

That was a brutal uphill finish and it's just as well not many had the legs to contest the finish, else the barriers jutting out in the penultimate straight could have made things very messy.



Marmion said:


> I was watching it on cyclinghub.tv, no idea what channel they were streaming but McCrossan was doing the words.


Commiserations!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Some effort from Alaphilippe to set up Vakoc for the victory. I really good race, lots of attacking. I enjoyed that a lot.



It's a shame this wasn't included in the Pundit competition because Vakoc was my choice for victory today... that was a really good team and individual ride.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's a shame this wasn't included in the Pundit competition because Vakoc was my choice for victory today... that was a really good team and individual ride.


Mine as well, as Mr Bet365 knows 

edit - If anyone fancies running a pundit competition for any I have not listed then more than happy for that to happen


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2016)

Been having a look round the Sky service course this morning - they kept Stannard's Paris Roubaix bike in its post-ride state specially for us:










And then I took Viviani's (cleaned up) K8S for the 50km ride back to the hotel. Which is nice.





Really nice to have the satellite shifters on the tops.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> Been having a look round the Sky service course this morning - they kept Stannard's Paris Roubaix bike in its post-ride state specially for us:
> View attachment 124792


Looks just about the right size for me; you couldn't offer to take it away and clean it up a bit and then accidently post it to me instead could you?


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Looks just about the right size for me; you couldn't offer to take it away and clean it up a bit and then accidently post it to me instead could you?



On my way home now, alas. I did suggest that since Viviani won't need his cobbles bike again this season it might be ok for me to keep hold of it a bit longer... They weren't having it.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> They weren't having it.


Mean, miserable rotten gits, those Sky people; not giving - nor even lending - a used ~£5K bike to one of CC's finest. 


Can't totally blame them though ...  Must have been great riding Viviani's bike - and 50k is a good enough distance to get the feel of and for it.  +


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2016)

Scoosh said:


> Must have been great riding Viviani's bike - and 50k is a good enough distance to get the feel of and for it.  +



I'm not as supple as I used to be and when I saw the length of the stem and the drop from saddle to bars, I was a bit concerned but it was surprisingly comfortable. 

There must have been something wrong with the bike though - I couldn't make it go as fast as he does...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2016)

I'm going to stick my neck out here and say that a SKY rider will win Amstel. 

And not @smutchin on a nicked bike...


----------



## Scoosh (14 Apr 2016)

smutchin said:


> and when I saw the length of the stem and the drop from saddle to bars,


Yes, saw that in your pic of Stannard's bike and immediately thought "that's a very long stem" ! It's obviously to do with their body shapes but do they _both_ have such long bodies/ arms and relatively shorter bodies ?


----------



## SWSteve (14 Apr 2016)

Would cobble bikes be on a smaller frame than normal, meaning longer seat post, getting the benefit from that? The hikes look gorgeous, Smutch, if you ever need someone to join you feel free to drop a line.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Apr 2016)

A nice flat profile at Amstel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2016)

Felline didnae even make out out of the neutral zone, here he is showing how much of a not good idea it is to stick your hands between the forks and wheel. Ouch.


----------



## martint235 (17 Apr 2016)

My eyesight isn't what it was but Cannondale seem to be riding metal bikes in Amstel Gold


----------



## SWSteve (17 Apr 2016)

Marmion said:


> Felline didnae even make out out of the neutral zone, here he is showing how much of a not good idea it is to stick your hands between the forks and wheel. Ouch.




WHY WAS HIS HAND THERE


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Apr 2016)

Kwiatkowski has been dropped! There goes my prediction for today...


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2016)

Go Tim!


----------



## roadrash (17 Apr 2016)

Can't seehim holding on for this


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Apr 2016)

Gasparotto!

Edit: and Colbrelli third, for Marmion...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Apr 2016)

What the hell were the peloton thinking there? They just messed about and let Gasparotto and Valgren ride away from them.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Edit: and Colbrelli third, for Marmion...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> WHY WAS HIS HAND THERE


There is a video showing him fiddling with brakes whilst riding and then moving his hand down the fork, and then he goes over the handlebars...no mention of hand/wrist injury from Trek on twitter, but apparently a broken nose and facial injuries.


----------



## User169 (17 Apr 2016)

Nice to see Wanty get a decent win.


----------



## mjr (18 Apr 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> What the hell were the peloton thinking there? They just messed about and let Gasparotto and Valgren ride away from them.


Vakoc was on the front and had to follow EQS classics policy, else his teammates would have given him grief for making them look bad again. 

Seemed another pretty unremarkable Amstel until the last 10k or so. Why?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2016)

Update on Felline - he has a fracture on base of skull and will be out for 2-3 months. due another scan at start of May.


----------



## smutchin (20 Apr 2016)

Anna Van Der Breggen wins Flèche Wallonne with Evelyn Stevens and Megan Guarnier following. 

Not that you'd know there was even a women's race on today if you're watching Eurosport.


----------



## roadrash (20 Apr 2016)

Not looking good for frank schlecks collar bone as three treck riders go down


----------



## User169 (24 Apr 2016)

Looks like we have a proper classic on our hands today!


----------



## brommers (24 Apr 2016)

They've just taken on food - what do you reckon? soup? Bovril?


----------



## BSRU (24 Apr 2016)

Being shown live on S4C.
http://www.s4c.cymru/clic/e_live.shtml


----------



## SWSteve (24 Apr 2016)

If someone wants a jersey/ jacket, wellness just lobbed one


----------



## SWSteve (24 Apr 2016)

Or Wellens. Either way


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2016)

Poels in a nice Froome tribute as he sprinted there, checking his power meter every few revs.


----------

